# Ultrasonic tooth brush!



## Alexa

What's in dis box here? I know it's for me...! :thumbsup:

Bought an ultrasonic tooth brush for Ullana and additional brush heads to use it on Vanessa, too.

As Ullana hates to get her teeth brushed with a regular baby finger brush I decided to buy an ultrasound one. Today I will start with it and hope to get good results.
There's a special tooth paste in the starter kit as well. The brush isn't moving or making any noises so extra suitable for pets. 







Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Kathleen

Wow! I didnt know they make these for pets!
Please let us know how you like it!


----------



## mdbflorida

Wow. I didn't know they made these for dogs either. I use one for myself. is it quieter than the people one? I don't think mine would let me use it if it vibrates like the one I use on myself!


----------



## Alexa

Kathleen said:


> Wow! I didnt know they make these for pets!
> Please let us know how you like it!


I didn't know either since I got an information of Ullana's breeder a couple weeks ago. After lots of research I decided to buy one for her and my parents maltese. 



mdbflorida said:


> Wow. I didn't know they made these for dogs either. I use one for myself. is it quieter than the people one? I don't think mine would let me use it if it vibrates like the one I use on myself!


Mags, it's especially developed for pets and works without any noises or vibrations in comparison to the human ones. 
That's why I ordered one to test it. Ullana hates to get her teeth brushed with a baby finger brush. She's ok when I take my finger to rub toothpaste or a gel on her gums and teeth.
So this brush is working very easily. You only have to rub a tiny amount of the ultrasonic toothpaste on their teeth, add a little bit on the brush and then hold it for 3 to 5 seconds on one teeth. 
It covers three teeth at once so I was done with her tiny mouth within a couple minutes yesterday. 
Currently it's too early to say anything but I'm very pleased for the first time using it. 
Will keep you updated! Hopefully dentals will be a story of the past, this is what I really hope. I'm always so afraid to put her under anasthesia. :huh:


----------



## Alexa

emmi pet video - Ask.com YouTube Search

emmi pet video - Ask.com YouTube Search

Two interesting links about the brush.

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida

Good to know thanks!


----------



## mdbflorida

one more question! The brush looks big -how is the size for your little one?


----------



## maddysmom

What a great idea! My two LOVE getting their teeth brush!


----------



## Alexa

mdbflorida said:


> one more question! The brush looks big -how is the size for your little one?



There are different brush heads available, Mags. I have the ones for kids and they are very small and fit perfect in their tiny mouth.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseJane

Alexa said:


> emmi pet video - Ask.com YouTube Search
> 
> emmi pet video - Ask.com YouTube Search
> 
> Two interesting links about the brush.
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


That was a good doggy :wub:


----------



## Piccolina

She looks hesitant:blink:





*


----------



## lydiatug

Interesting! Although mine get a little pushy to see who gets to go first, lol!


----------



## Alexa

MalteseJane said:


> That was a good doggy :wub:


Janine, we're exercising brushing every day. Both, Ullana and Vanessa are doing fine with it and I can see first results as well. 
The color of their stain is already changing into a lighter color, seems it's working. :chili:


----------



## mdbflorida

Okay I might have to break down and splurge!


----------



## Alexa

Update #1:
I'm using the brush since a week now and the result is fantastic. 

Ullana's teeth stain is nearly gone after only a week and Vanessa's is turning into a lighter color as she has had more before. 
Both are so patient and the treatment is very easy. 

I have tried so many different gel's and tooth paste's during the past years that I'm very surprised and pleased this new technology is working so wonderful finally. 

My mom already made an appointment at our vet for a dental but we cancelled it.
Of course it will need a bit more time to remove Vanessa's teeth stain but I feel so relieved we have found a smoother way for this problem now than the convential one at the vet. My biggest concern is to put them under anansthesia...! 

I made before pics from both girls. Will do after pics soon to show you the result!


----------



## cyndrae

As usual I find something to buy when on this site :w00t:
I could not resist this toothbrush. I have tried several of the sprays and brushes but I just can't seem to do them regularly or don't feel like they work very well.

I have this brush and we have been using it for a couple of days now. Both girls do not fight me about it.

Someone was asking about the size of the brush so here are a couple of pictures. The small brush is one of the disposal brushes for people that I was using on the girls.


----------



## Snowbody

Wow- sounds great. But can you get to the really back teeth? That has always been my downfall. How much is the brush, Alexandra?


----------



## mdbflorida

Thank Cindy that was me asking about the size and Sue that is why I was worried about the size the back teeth are a challenge! It is expensive -I found it on Amazon for around 199. -free shipping with amazon prime.


----------



## cyndrae

mdbflorida said:


> Thank Cindy that was me asking about the size and Sue that is why I was worried about the size the back teeth are a challenge! It is expensive -I found it on Amazon for around 199. -free shipping with amazon prime.



Yes expensive so I was very surprised when DH said to get it. One more sample of how spoiled I am or is it the pups being spoiled.


----------



## Alexa

Cindy, that's exactly the same one I have. Bought it from the company directly and paid €199,90 for the starter kit.

Susan, first it was a bit hard to get to the backteeth but after practicing a few days both girls allowed me to touch them with the brush. 

I have my mom to help me holding one. Then I start with the corner teeth. After I only lift up her lip to touch the back teeth and it works without any problems. 
They know I don't move or brush them only touch them with the brush. It seems like they also like the taste of the toothpaste, Lol! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I'm really interested in this, it is pricy but the cost of the dental is to, I worry whenever Matilda has to be put under, this just might be the way to go for us. Alexandra and Cindy, thank you


----------



## silverhaven

I am very excited by this. Think I will put an order in. Dentals here are outrageously expensive compared to the States. 

Looking forward to hearing more progress reports :thumbsup:

Although not fond, not surprisingly, my girls even let me use my electric oral B a little bit, so I am certain they will be fine with this.


----------



## Alexa

silverhaven said:


> I am very excited by this. Think I will put an order in. Dentals here are outrageously expensive compared to the States.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more progress reports :thumbsup:
> 
> Although not fond, not surprisingly, my girls even let me use my electric oral B a little bit, so I am certain they will be fine with this.


I'm quite sure they will, Maureen as my girls were so difficult to manage in brushing their teeth with a regular brush. Mostly I only put a bit of the toothpaste or gel on my finger and spread it on their teeth.

Will try to do photos of the progress in the next days! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexa

I took photos of Ullana's teeth two weeks ago when I started using the brush on her for the first time.

As promised I took photos today to show you the difference. I'm so happy and relieved it's working.




There's a yellowish plaque/teeth stain on them

Photos after two weeks using the brush



The plaque/stain is nearly gone, only a little bit is left

Hope you can see the difference, took the photos with my iPhone.


----------



## cyndrae

Awesome I did not do any before but will certainly take some in a week or so.


----------



## lydiatug

Thank you so much...Keep us posted!


----------



## LovelyLily

Wow, that is an impressive improvement in a short span of time!


----------



## silverhaven

Thanks so much for the update, that is quite a change. I think I will order one now


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Wow that is quite a change


----------



## Gambitsgirl

great info- thanks for posting-


----------



## Susabell

I just bought this and was wondering if it is supposed to be recharging with the green light on or the red light on?

Also does yours do anything, like vibrate at all? Mine does nothing. I don't even see movement of water when I place the brush part into water (just trying to assess if anything is happening with this unit)

Do I have a dud? :blink:


----------



## kd1212

Tyler doesn't let me in his mouth--he stands up and sort of freezes and pushes back at the same time--do you find this is easier and you're able to brush? You mentioned Ullana hates getting her teeth brushed. I've also tried the CET dental chews, which he won't go near and the Zukes dental chews,which he'll sometimes eat, but infrequently. I know how important it is to brush--I'll try anything at this point!



Alexa said:


> What's in dis box here? I know it's for me...! :thumbsup:
> 
> Bought an ultrasonic tooth brush for Ullana and additional brush heads to use it on Vanessa, too.
> 
> As Ullana hates to get her teeth brushed with a regular baby finger brush I decided to buy an ultrasound one. Today I will start with it and hope to get good results.
> There's a special tooth paste in the starter kit as well. The brush isn't moving or making any noises so extra suitable for pets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Alexandra I have been waiting for another update, I almost have hubby convinced on the tooth brush, would you mind taking more pictures


----------



## cyndrae

I have been using it for 2 to 3 weeks now and I have noticed a difference. 
This is what I do.....
I usually feed them breakfast then for "desert" they get a 1/2 slice of an apple (I am actually fixing them for my lunch but they get to sample) so now they get their "desert" after teeth brushing. I show them the apple, sit on the floor, (crossed legged with one of them in between my legs) and brush their teeth. It is actually just holding the tooth brush on their teeth no brushing involved. Then they get their "desert". At first they did not "enjoy" it but as time has gone by they are slowly hold still longer and longer for me. Lilly (5 years old) had more tarter on her teeth but now they are so much better. I'll try to get a picture.

This is Lilly both are from just now. I did not get any before pictures but I was sure she was going to need a dental this year not I don't think so.


----------



## Alexa

Susabell said:


> I just bought this and was wondering if it is supposed to be recharging with the green light on or the red light on?
> 
> Also does yours do anything, like vibrate at all? Mine does nothing. I don't even see movement of water when I place the brush part into water (just trying to assess if anything is happening with this unit)
> 
> Do I have a dud? :blink:



Susabell, mine isn't vibrating or doing any noise, that's why Emmi Pet has designed this one especially for dogs and cats.

It's turned on if the green light is on that means ready to use. You only hold it on each teeth for a few seconds like the description says. Before you only moisten the brush with a bit water and add the toothpaste. That's all.
While charging the brush has to be turned off, the red light is on if you put it on the charger.

You can't hear or see the ultrasound but after a few weeks using it in this way you will see the improvement! 
Good luck and a little bit of patience!


----------



## Alexa

kd1212 said:


> Tyler doesn't let me in his mouth--he stands up and sort of freezes and pushes back at the same time--do you find this is easier and you're able to brush? You mentioned Ullana hates getting her teeth brushed. I've also tried the CET dental chews, which he won't go near and the Zukes dental chews,which he'll sometimes eat, but infrequently. I know how important it is to brush--I'll try anything at this point!



I know what you mean! Ullana also hated if I tried to brush her teeth with a regular one.
But with the ultrasonic it's not necessary to brush - only hold it on the teeth, one by one.
First we had to exercise it as both girls didn't let us in their mouth. So my mom takes one girl on her lap and lifts up her lips so that I can touch her teeth with the brush. In the beginning we started with the corner teeth, later the front and now I also can touch the back teeth.
It needs a bit of exercising but now it works with both. After the procedure they get a little treat.

I also tried to give them the CET dental sticks but unfortunately both are lazy and don't chew them.


----------



## Alexa

Matilda's mommy said:


> Alexandra I have been waiting for another update, I almost have hubby convinced on the tooth brush, would you mind taking more pictures



I'm in vacation until Sunday so I can't post any photos, Paula.

Left the brush at home so my mom is using it on Vanessa's teeth as good as she can do.
Btw, didn't post any pics of her teeth up to now as she had more stain and it'll take longer to remove it. But before I left it didn't look as brown as it was so I think the stain gets thinner by changing the color.

Of course I'll keep you updated on this! Stay tuned!


----------



## Alexa

cyndrae said:


> I have been using it for 2 to 3 weeks now and I have noticed a difference.
> 
> This is what I do.....
> 
> I usually feed them breakfast then for "desert" they get a 1/2 slice of an apple (I am actually fixing them for my lunch but they get to sample) so now they get their "desert" after teeth brushing. I show them the apple, sit on the floor, (crossed legged with one of them in between my legs) and brush their teeth. It is actually just holding the tooth brush on their teeth no brushing involved. Then they get their "desert". At first they did not "enjoy" it but as time has gone by they are slowly hold still longer and longer for me. Lilly (5 years old) had more tarter on her teeth but now they are so much better. I'll try to get a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> This is Lilly both are from just now. I did not get any before pictures but I was sure she was going to need a dental this year not I don't think so.



Wow, this is a great result! Look at her clean teeth! 

And as you also mentioned: with a bit exercise and patience they can learn it and get used to the procedure.

For me the main thing is that I don't have to bring them to the vet for a dental anymore!


----------



## kd1212

Alexa said:


> I know what you mean! Ullana also hated if I tried to brush her teeth with a regular one.
> But with the ultrasonic it's not necessary to brush - only hold it on the teeth, one by one.
> First we had to exercise it as both girls didn't let us in their mouth. So my mom takes one girl on her lap and lifts up her lips so that I can touch her teeth with the brush. In the beginning we started with the corner teeth, later the front and now I also can touch the back teeth.
> It needs a bit of exercising but now it works with both. After the procedure they get a little treat.
> 
> I also tried to give them the CET dental sticks but unfortunately both are lazy and don't chew them.


Great--thanks so much for the tip! I'm definitely going to buy it and give it a try. I used to use a kids battery operated one on my other dog (he was fine with teeth brushing). It was great. I didn't need dental cleaning until he was around 12. He also only lost a few teeth. I'd love to have the same success with Tyler.


----------



## Alexa

kd1212 said:


> Great--thanks so much for the tip! I'm definitely going to buy it and give it a try. I used to use a kids battery operated one on my other dog (he was fine with teeth brushing). It was great. I didn't need dental cleaning until he was around 12. He also only lost a few teeth. I'd love to have the same success with Tyler.



As soon as I get home from vacation I'll do a short video of the brushing procedure. 

I also forgot to mention that both girls had infected gums from the teeth stain. 
From what I can notice this infection disappeared very quickly as the ultrasound also cleans the gum bags.


----------



## kd1212

Alexa said:


> As soon as I get home from vacation I'll do a short video of the brushing procedure.
> 
> I also forgot to mention that both girls had infected gums from the teeth stain.
> From what I can notice this infection disappeared very quickly as the ultrasound also cleans the gum bags.


Thanks so much-looking forward to the video. I found it on Amazon for $199-is that around what you paid?


----------



## Alexa

kd1212 said:


> Thanks so much-looking forward to the video. I found it on Amazon for $199-is that around what you paid?



Yes, I paid 199,90€ here in Germany for the starter kit that includes the brush, additional brush head plus toothpaste.

Found this video! It shows how to start exercising with the brush to a very sensitive little doggy! 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=278070482381494&id=271002003088342


----------



## kd1212

Alexa said:


> Yes, I paid 199,90€ here in Germany for the starter kit that includes the brush, additional brush head plus toothpaste.
> 
> Found this video! It shows how to start exercising with the brush to a very sensitive little doggy!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=278070482381494&id=271002003088342


I'll check it out-thanks. Fingers crossed this will be my way in!!!


----------



## Alexa

kd1212 said:


> I'll check it out-thanks. Fingers crossed this will be my way in!!!



I will keep them crossed for you! I'm sure you're going to find your own way! 
Keep us updated!


----------



## Susabell

Alexa said:


> Susabell, mine isn't vibrating or doing any noise, that's why Emmi Pet has designed this one especially for dogs and cats.
> 
> It's turned on if the green light is on that means ready to use. You only hold it on each teeth for a few seconds like the description says. Before you only moisten the brush with a bit water and add the toothpaste. That's all.
> While charging the brush has to be turned off, the red light is on if you put it on the charger.
> 
> You can't hear or see the ultrasound but after a few weeks using it in this way you will see the improvement!
> Good luck and a little bit of patience!



Thanks so much for answering! I was really worried that I had a broken one 

I'll take a leap of faith and try it out on Callie. 

Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexa

Susabell said:


> Thanks so much for answering! I was really worried that I had a broken one
> 
> I'll take a leap of faith and try it out on Callie.
> 
> Thanks again :thumbsup:



You're very welcome, Susabell! 

Btw, you only can prove if it's turned off while charging if the brush head is plugged on the handpiece.
I also needed time to figure it out, Lol! 

Can't wait to hear how it's working on Callie!


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Wow ~~
Thanks for starting this thread Alexandra

I must look into trying this. I brush with little OralB Infant toothbrushes or the TINY CET brushes and get pretty good results, but it looks like the ultrasonic does a better job of removing plaque.

...definitely going to look into investing in one of these


----------



## Alexa

MalteseObsessed said:


> Wow ~~
> Thanks for starting this thread Alexandra
> 
> I must look into trying this. I brush with little OralB Infant toothbrushes or the TINY CET brushes and get pretty good results, but it looks like the ultrasonic does a better job of removing plaque.
> 
> ...definitely going to look into investing in one of these


Hedy, the difference to a regular brush is that the ultrasonic works without any noise or movement. 

It's very easy and comfy in use for sensitive dogs. Both of our girls didn't allow to brush their teeth with a regular brush so I'm very happy I've found this.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Alexandra it's been sometime now, I'd like to see how the girls teeth look, we are considering buying one, just want to make sure it really is a good purchase.


----------



## LovelyLily

I also am planning on getting one of these for Lily, but waiting on more results from others before making the plunge.


----------



## Alexa

Matilda's mommy said:


> Alexandra it's been sometime now, I'd like to see how the girls teeth look, we are considering buying one, just want to make sure it really is a good purchase.



Paula, I'm using it since four weeks now with a two weeks break because our vacation. 

Will do new photos from Ullana's teeth soon but I can tell from what I see the stain is nearly gone.
Vanessa's teeth will need a longer time as her stain was much more and thicker. 
It came in 1,5 years so it can't dissapear in only four weeks I think.

When we went to the vet two weeks ago to examine Ullana's rib bruise he was very surprised to see her clean and white teeth.
I told him what we're doing daily to get this results and he cancelled her dental for this autumn. 

As promised Paula, will make photos in the next days!


----------



## Snowbody

Alexa said:


> Paula, I'm using it since four weeks now with a two weeks break because our vacation.
> 
> Will do new photos from Ullana's teeth soon but I can tell from what I see the stain is nearly gone.
> Vanessa's teeth will need a longer time as her stain was much more and thicker.
> It came in 1,5 years so it can't dissapear in only four weeks I think.
> 
> When we went to the vet two weeks ago to examine Ullana's rib bruise he was very surprised to see her clean and white teeth.
> I told him what we're doing daily to get this results and he cancelled her dental for this autumn.
> 
> As promised Paula, will make photos in the next days!


Really good news. I think I may have to get it after Tyler's dental this month.


----------



## silverhaven

Well mine arrived today. Hoping it will keep Penny's teeth clean, she has mild discolouration as her cleaning wasn't too long ago, but Lola may still need a dental. I am going to start now and see the progress.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Thank you Alexandra I am anxious to get one but have to convince hubby, and your pictures are doing that for me


Maureen will you also try and get pictures before, during and in a month
Soooo wanting to get one


----------



## lynda

I just ordered this tooth brush from Amazon but I could not find any replacement heads. I would like to have one for each dog. Does anyone know where I could get extra heads. Also, does anyone know if you can use any doggy toothpaste or do you have to use the Emmi Pet tooth paste? Right now I
use PetzLife oral gel and have been for several years.


----------



## silverhaven

lynda said:


> I just ordered this tooth brush from Amazon but I could not find any replacement heads. I would like to have one for each dog. Does anyone know where I could get extra heads. Also, does anyone know if you can use any doggy toothpaste or do you have to use the Emmi Pet tooth paste? Right now I
> use PetzLife oral gel and have been for several years.


They say that you have to use their toothpaste as it produces micro bubbles, I have seen others say they have used other toothpaste though.

I had to get mine from here, and it has the replacement heads. (amazon wouldn't ship this to Canada) Brushhead - Shop - Emmi-dent Ultrasonic Toothbrush they are in Vegas. 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## silverhaven

Matilda's mommy said:


> Thank you Alexandra I am anxious to get one but have to convince hubby, and your pictures are doing that for me
> 
> 
> Maureen will you also try and get pictures before, during and in a month
> Soooo wanting to get one


Maybe.... LOL Pennys teeth are so tiny not sure you will see though. 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lynda

silverhaven said:


> They say that you have to use their toothpaste as it produces micro bubbles, I have seen others say they have used other toothpaste though.
> 
> I had to get mine from here, and it has the replacement heads. (amazon wouldn't ship this to Canada) Brushhead - Shop - Emmi-dent Ultrasonic Toothbrush they are in Vegas.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Are they the ones advertised for small children in a 4 pack?


----------



## silverhaven

lynda said:


> Are they the ones advertised for small children in a 4 pack?


Yes it is, the smaller brush is for Kids and ladies, it is pretty small actually, not sure why for ladies. I would use the big one for me, and I am a very small lady. :thumbsup: wish I had ordered replacement heads myself. 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## silverhaven

One thing that concerns me in regards to dogs whose teeth start off needing a dental. Will the ultrasound get below the gum line so no problems? I know that it is said that the dentals without anesthesia aren't good because they can't get under the gumline. Some food for thought.


----------



## Snowbody

silverhaven said:


> One thing that concerns me in regards to dogs whose teeth start off needing a dental. Will the ultrasound get below the gum line so no problems? I know that it is said that the dentals without anesthesia aren't good because they can't get under the gumline. Some food for thought.


I was thinking the same thing. It's often what's under the gum line that causes disease.


----------



## Alexa

Snowbody said:


> Really good news. I think I may have to get it after Tyler's dental this month.


I think this is a good idea, Sue! Will wait until the end of this year and see how Vanessa's stain developes with the ultrasound treatment as it is fairly thick yet.



silverhaven said:


> Well mine arrived today. Hoping it will keep Penny's teeth clean, she has mild discolouration as her cleaning wasn't too long ago, but Lola may still need a dental. I am going to start now and see the progress.


You will probably see first results after ten to 14 days if she only has mild discolouration like my Ullana had it, too. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Thank you Alexandra I am anxious to get one but have to convince hubby, and your pictures are doing that for me
> 
> 
> Maureen will you also try and get pictures before, during and in a month
> Soooo wanting to get one


Of course, I totally understand, Paula! Will make photos to convince your husband quickly, Lol! 
But honestly, I have tried lots of different gels and toothpastes, nothing really worked properly so I'm very satisfied with this solution.



lynda said:


> I just ordered this tooth brush from Amazon but I could not find any replacement heads. I would like to have one for each dog. Does anyone know where I could get extra heads. Also, does anyone know if you can use any doggy toothpaste or do you have to use the Emmi Pet tooth paste? Right now I
> use PetzLife oral gel and have been for several years.


You will find the replacement heads at Emmi pet directly, ordered them there. For the toothpaste they recommend the special ultrasound paste as it works together with the brush and produces micro bubbles. Haven't tried a regular paste yet. 



silverhaven said:


> They say that you have to use their toothpaste as it produces micro bubbles, I have seen others say they have used other toothpaste though.
> :thumbsup:
> I had to get mine from here, and it has the replacement heads. (amazon wouldn't ship this to Canada) Brushhead - Shop - Emmi-dent Ultrasonic Toothbrush they are in Vegas.


I ordered the replacement heads for children (small size).


----------



## Alexa

Snowbody said:


> I was thinking the same thing. It's often what's under the gum line that causes disease.



I had the same concern and asked my dentist as he also works with ultrasonic technique.

He explained me that ultrasonic is healing gum infections as it goes inside directly.
I have seen it after around three, four days after starting with it. Ullana had inflamed gums around her corner- and back teeth. It was gone after a couple of days before the stain was removed. 
Ultrasound breaks down all germs and bacteria.


----------



## Snowbody

Alexa said:


> I had the same concern and asked my dentist as he also works with ultrasonic technique.
> 
> He explained me that ultrasonic is healing gum infections as it goes inside directly.
> I have seen it after around three, four days after starting with it. Ullana had inflamed gums around her corner- and back teeth. It was gone after a couple of days before the stain was removed.
> Ultrasound breaks down all germs and bacteria.


Thanks, Alexandra. :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss

Alexa, we got ours about a week ago & are using it now. Dwt. says he thinks the teeth are better already! Thanks my friend!


----------



## silverhaven

Alexa said:


> I had the same concern and asked my dentist as he also works with ultrasonic technique.
> 
> He explained me that ultrasonic is healing gum infections as it goes inside directly.
> I have seen it after around three, four days after starting with it. Ullana had inflamed gums around her corner- and back teeth. It was gone after a couple of days before the stain was removed.
> Ultrasound breaks down all germs and bacteria.


Good to hear.  

I tried it on the girls for the first time this morning. No problems, they both accepted it well. I also tried it on me....with the big brush to see if it was working, and yes my teeth felt smooth and clean afterwards, although I wasn't fond of using it. Miss that brush brush minty taste, the pups one is like bubblegum. 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Alexa

edelweiss said:


> Alexa, we got ours about a week ago & are using it now. Dwt. says he thinks the teeth are better already! Thanks my friend!


That sounds great news, Sandi! 
I made the same experience after a few days. The stain isn't completely gone but a little difference. Take your time, we're doing the same!!! 
Please keep us updated! :thumbsup:


silverhaven said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> I tried it on the girls for the first time this morning. No problems, they both accepted it well. I also tried it on me....with the big brush to see if it was working, and yes my teeth felt smooth and clean afterwards, although I wasn't fond of using it. Miss that brush brush minty taste, the pups one is like bubblegum.
> Maureen, I'm glad your girls accepted it.
> I also tried the big brush on me (with the doggy toothpaste) and had a very smooth and clean feeling after it.
> I'm thinking to order one for hubby and me, too and then with the human toothpaste, Lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexa

silverhaven said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> I tried it on the girls for the first time this morning. No problems, they both accepted it well. I also tried it on me....with the big brush to see if it was working, and yes my teeth felt smooth and clean afterwards, although I wasn't fond of using it. Miss that brush brush minty taste, the pups one is like bubblegum.


Maureen, I'm glad your girls accepted it. 
I also tried the big brush on me (with the doggy toothpaste) and had a very smooth and clean feeling after it. 
I'm thinking to order one for hubby and me, too and then with the human toothpaste, Lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## LovelyLily

*Took the plunge!*

Just placed my order on amazon for it along with the four-pack child-size replacement heads. Too bad the dog toothpaste isn't available on Amazon (or it seems anywhere else other than the manufacturer's website). 

Supposed to be delivered on Saturday. Looking forward to getting it. 

I wonder if their human "nature" nonobubble toothpaste (has no flouride) that is available on Amazon would be the okay for the dogs. Probably not. Am going to try the brush on myself before Lily, and ordered a tube of that "nature" one for when I try it. 

Linda


----------



## lynda

LovelyLily said:


> Just placed my order on amazon for it along with the four-pack child-size replacement heads. Too bad the dog toothpaste isn't available on Amazon (or it seems anywhere else other than the manufacturer's website).
> 
> Supposed to be delivered on Saturday. Looking forward to getting it.
> 
> I wonder if their human "nature" nonobubble toothpaste (has no flouride) that is available on Amazon would be the okay for the dogs. Probably not. Am going to try the brush on myself before Lily, and ordered a tube of that "nature" one for when I try it.
> 
> Linda



I just ordered 4 replacement heads and the tooth paste for pets from here
Shop - Emmi-dent Ultrasonic Toothbrush


----------



## LovelyLily

Thanks, Lynda. In a little bit will order more doggie toothpaste for Lily from them. 

Was wondering how often this should be used on her? Once daily? Twice?


----------



## lynda

LovelyLily said:


> Thanks, Lynda. In a little bit will order more doggie toothpaste for Lily from them.
> 
> Was wondering how often this should be used on her? Once daily? Twice?


I don't know, I have not gotten the tooth brush yet. I just ordered it from Amazon. Good question though. I am hoping it is once daily.


----------



## silverhaven

It says to use it once a week, but I think that is more for maintenance. I will use it everyday for a little while until teeth start to look better.


----------



## MissMelanie

I hope this works for you. I love my ultrasonic toothbrush but I know Whisper would not like one at all.


----------



## LovelyLily

Maureen, I think I too will use it daily on her for a while once I get it. Should be delivered tomorrow. : )


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I want one, trying to convince hubby

Let all of us know how you like this and if you are seeing results,


----------



## kd1212

As I thought would happen, I can't get in Tyler's mouth at all--he's fighting me the whole way. I even tried holding his arms with one hand, but he's too wiggly. I hope they'll take it back or I've thrown out $200. I was really hoping this would be the solution. I don't know what it is with him, my other dog always let me brush his teeth. Tyler is soooo high maintenance.


----------



## silverhaven

kd1212 said:


> As I thought would happen, I can't get in Tyler's mouth at all--he's fighting me the whole way. I even tried holding his arms with one hand, but he's too wiggly. I hope they'll take it back or I've thrown out $200. I was really hoping this would be the solution. I don't know what it is with him, my other dog always let me brush his teeth. Tyler is soooo high maintenance.


Sometimes these things take time. If you look at their site it gives you some pointers on how to introduce it, just keep touching him with it and keep treating, get closer and closer to his mouth, and keep treating...keep it fun and eventually you will get there. 

As for subduing when necessary, try swaddling  

If all fails, use it on yourself 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## kd1212

Thanks, I've tried everything to get in his mouth since--even with his baby teeth, he just freezes up and wiggles. The only good news is that he liked the toothpaste. I'll take a look at their site and continue to try. BTW, even the doctor can't get in his mouth. He took him in the back away from me and was then able to. He won't eat dental chews either--I've tried Zuke's and CET. He's picky and stubborn. Although I didn't try yesterday when I attempted to use the ultrasonic for the first time, I have tried the "swaddle" by wrapping him in a towel, but he came out of that, so I'm assuming I did it incorrectly. I definitely have my hands full. I really don't want to have to endure the cost of monthly teeth cleanings. The doctor did say that if I can't brush then he'd need anesthetic cleaning once a year, but that doesn't seem like enough, so I'm assuming I'll have to try the non-anesthetic. I used to brush my other dog's teeth at least once a week, if not more and he never had any dental problems, bad breath, or teeth fall out--except his last year at 17--he had about 3 missing.



silverhaven said:


> Sometimes these things take time. If you look at their site it gives you some pointers on how to introduce it, just keep touching him with it and keep treating, get closer and closer to his mouth, and keep treating...keep it fun and eventually you will get there.
> 
> As for subduing when necessary, try swaddling
> 
> If all fails, use it on yourself
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Snowbody

kd1212 said:


> As I thought would happen, I can't get in Tyler's mouth at all--he's fighting me the whole way. I even tried holding his arms with one hand, but he's too wiggly. I hope they'll take it back or I've thrown out $200. I was really hoping this would be the solution. I don't know what it is with him, my other dog always let me brush his teeth. Tyler is soooo high maintenance.


Kim - my Tyler is very hard to brush (teethwise) as well. He does like the toothpaste I use (tastes like chicken :HistericalSmiley but it's hard for me to get in back with even the smaller dog toothbrush. I tried something new a few months ago -- I have baby washclothes and dampen them and put the toothpaste on it and somehow he lets me massage into his mouth more than putting a brush in. Worth a try esp if he likes that toothpaste. But also heredity and small mouths have a lot to do with their teeth so a prior dog isn't a gauge of how many are.


----------



## lydiatug

Georgie wasn't real open to the whole tooth brushing idea at first either, but does love the paste. I just let her lick it at first, then she'd let me put it in her mouth for her to chew a little, then we graduated to actual brushing. It did take awhile, but now they actually try to push each other away to be first. Patience is key, and don't be nervous, they'll key on your anxiety and want nothing to do with it.


----------



## silverhaven

kd1212 said:


> Thanks, I've tried everything to get in his mouth since--even with his baby teeth, he just freezes up and wiggles. The only good news is that he liked the toothpaste. I'll take a look at their site and continue to try. BTW, even the doctor can't get in his mouth. He took him in the back away from me and was then able to. He won't eat dental chews either--I've tried Zuke's and CET. He's picky and stubborn. Although I didn't try yesterday when I attempted to use the ultrasonic for the first time, I have tried the "swaddle" by wrapping him in a towel, but he came out of that, so I'm assuming I did it incorrectly. I definitely have my hands full. I really don't want to have to endure the cost of monthly teeth cleanings. The doctor did say that if I can't brush then he'd need anesthetic cleaning once a year, but that doesn't seem like enough, so I'm assuming I'll have to try the non-anesthetic. I used to brush my other dog's teeth at least once a week, if not more and he never had any dental problems, bad breath, or teeth fall out--except his last year at 17--he had about 3 missing.


Oh dear! no fun. The vet can't take the time to acclimatize him, but it is surprising he couldn't manage LOL. a feisty one for sure. I haven't tried getting fully inside my girls mouths yet, only from the side, lips up. will gradually try and get inside. Penny's mouth is so tiny it isn't easy.

To swaddle more tightly try a thin slightly stretchy fabric, lay him on his back and swaddle like a baby.How to Swaddle a Baby (with Pictures) - wikiHow

I used this video to help me dremel the dogs nails, it shows you how to desensitize them and those techniques should gradually work for Tyler, but it may take a strong will :thumbsup::blink: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Alexa

Today I took new photos of Ullana's teeth after using the brush on her for four weeks now. 

Before:






As promised I also did a short video to show how easy the use of the ultrasound brush is.


----------



## silverhaven

Very nice Alexandra  quite a lot of progress. That is what I do also, but am trying to get inside a bit more for the underside of the teeth. That will be more challenging although lola did let me a little bit today.


----------



## kd1212

Thanks for these. I'll give them a try and try to not give up!

QUOTE=silverhaven;3472537]Oh dear! no fun. The vet can't take the time to acclimatize him, but it is surprising he couldn't manage LOL. a feisty one for sure. I haven't tried getting fully inside my girls mouths yet, only from the side, lips up. will gradually try and get inside. Penny's mouth is so tiny it isn't easy.

To swaddle more tightly try a thin slightly stretchy fabric, lay him on his back and swaddle like a baby.How to Swaddle a Baby (with Pictures) - wikiHow

I used this video to help me dremel the dogs nails, it shows you how to desensitize them and those techniques should gradually work for Tyler, but it may take a strong will :thumbsup::blink: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/[/QUOTE]


----------



## kd1212

Thanks, I'll keep that in mind and try that with the toothpaste. I don't get nervous, just frustrated, so you're right, he probably senses that. I guess when he starts to fight me I should just stop and not continue--hopefully I'll gradually build up his tolerance.



lydiatug said:


> Georgie wasn't real open to the whole tooth brushing idea at first either, but does love the paste. I just let her lick it at first, then she'd let me put it in her mouth for her to chew a little, then we graduated to actual brushing. It did take awhile, but now they actually try to push each other away to be first. Patience is key, and don't be nervous, they'll key on your anxiety and want nothing to do with it.


----------



## LovelyLily

I got mine on Saturday and had to charge for 24 hours before first use, so I have only worked with her last night and then this morning.

She loves the toothpaste. 

I have been trying to progress with the toothbrush by giving her a small piece of boiled chicken after each time the brush briefly touches a tooth. She was very confused and tense last night about it--kept thinking she needed to do the"shame" trick (the motion where she covers her eye with one paw) because she was on the surface where I taught her the "shame" trick a couple weeks ago and also my motions must have reminded her of the command for that. lol. 

This morning she was a bit more relaxed, but we still have a ways to go. I still have the brush off. 

I used her breakfast as the treat rewards for the toothbrush touch. Plan on doing that with future meals until I get her used to it. Will get there eventually.

Linda


----------



## silverhaven

3 times of use so far. Break in between as both had slight upset tums for a couple of days. Both girls teeth are looking remarkably better already. they are both being really good actually, and I am initially keeping it on each tooth at a count of 20 to get things going quickly. May be easier for me than some because I have always done all their grooming and full care, so they are used to me doing stuff.

I did get a couple of pics before I started but not great. Will have a go at posting them. I used to post from an account that is now closed so most of photos I ever posted are gone now  will have to try my new one.http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## silverhaven

Thank you Alexandra :tender: I think this will totally save Penny from having to go under, and possible even Lola too. Two of her back teeth have hard deposits on, but I think they are even dissolving somewhat. More time will tell.


----------



## silverhaven

So here is a selection of the girls teeth..before, not good pics. but an idea. Lola's are the bigger ones and you can't see the bad tartar on the back ones, too far back. Should be able to take better ones now with them on my lap. Will do after a little more time of brushing.


----------



## Susabell

kd1212 said:


> As I thought would happen, I can't get in Tyler's mouth at all--he's fighting me the whole way. I even tried holding his arms with one hand, but he's too wiggly. I hope they'll take it back or I've thrown out $200. I was really hoping this would be the solution. I don't know what it is with him, my other dog always let me brush his teeth. Tyler is soooo high maintenance.


Don't give up hope. Callie is the same way. She gives me all kinds of sass* when I want to do something with her mouth. She was the same way with her ears and now I can do whatever I want with them. Just took time.

Several times a day for few seconds just work with him. It may take a month but you will see progress. The trick is to just do it very short time a few times a day and praise liberally 

Callie is slowly getting better with the brush. But it's taken several weeks to be able to even get it on her tooth for a few seconds

*And by "sass" I mean she sounds like a feral cat, acts like Jaws, combined with the strength of a bucking bronco. It is quite a site to behold. I just laugh now as she does it and dare her to bite me. She never has so I just call her bluff and keep going :thumbsup:


----------



## kd1212

LOL--I love your definition of Sass! Tyler stands up and holds my arm with his front paws, his body freezes and head is back and forth at the same time--a total nightmare!

I will try every day as you suggest and treat afterwards--maybe that will help!!!



Susabell said:


> Don't give up hope. Callie is the same way. She gives me all kinds of sass* when I want to do something with her mouth. She was the same way with her ears and now I can do whatever I want with them. Just took time.
> 
> Several times a day for few seconds just work with him. It may take a month but you will see progress. The trick is to just do it very short time a few times a day and praise liberally
> 
> Callie is slowly getting better with the brush. But it's taken several weeks to be able to even get it on her tooth for a few seconds
> 
> *And by "sass" I mean she sounds like a feral cat, acts like Jaws, combined with the strength of a bucking bronco. It is quite a site to behold. I just laugh now as she does it and dare her to bite me. She never has so I just call her bluff and keep going :thumbsup:


----------



## lynda

I just got the fluffs new tooth brush and used it for the first time today after charging it for 24 hours. I have only done Chloe's teeth so far as I only have one small brush head but the others that I ordered should arrive today. Chloe was a bit hesitant at first even though I have always brushed her teeth. Within a few minutes she let me put it in her mouth and I did all of her teeth quite easily. So far so good. Can't wait to try it on my other three. 

Thank you Alexa for letting us know about the Demi Pet. I am hoping that it will keep from having to have more dentals in the future. I had dentals done on Chachi and Gigi this spring and it costs mega $$$$$.


----------



## LovelyLily

Did quite a bit better this morning in getting Lily to accept the toothbrush. Had it turned on for the first time (and had the toothpaste on it and on her teeth), so hopefully a little bit of good was done in the three or so seconds I was able to hold it on each of the spots I touched. 

I am giving her a little bit of boiled chicken after each toothbrush/tooth touch, and will continue with that for a while. Hopefully will continue to progress.


----------



## Alexa

silverhaven said:


> Very nice Alexandra  quite a lot of progress. That is what I do also, but am trying to get inside a bit more for the underside of the teeth. That will be more challenging although lola did let me a little bit today.


Maureen, I thought I have to clean the underside of the teeth but my dentist explained that the ultrasound goes 12mm deep and so it's not necessary to clean the other side.
If you can do so it's perfect but it's enought to just hold it on one side. :thumbsup:


silverhaven said:


> Thank you Alexandra :tender: I think this will totally save Penny from having to go under, and possible even Lola too. Two of her back teeth have hard deposits on, but I think they are even dissolving somewhat. More time will tell.


You're welcome, Maureen! I really hope we all will be successful also on the hard desposits of stain. 
Thanks for sharing your photos! The progress is fantastic!!! 



lynda said:


> I just got the fluffs new tooth brush and used it for the first time today after charging it for 24 hours. I have only done Chloe's teeth so far as I only have one small brush head but the others that I ordered should arrive today. Chloe was a bit hesitant at first even though I have always brushed her teeth. Within a few minutes she let me put it in her mouth and I did all of her teeth quite easily. So far so good. Can't wait to try it on my other three.
> 
> Thank you Alexa for letting us know about the Demi Pet. I am hoping that it will keep from having to have more dentals in the future. I had dentals done on Chachi and Gigi this spring and it costs mega $$$$$.


You're welcome, Lynda!
Same with me, dentals are expensive and also the anasthesia is a risk as older our doggies are! 
Keeping my fingers crossed for good results!


----------



## silverhaven

All of those were pre cleaning. Alexandria May be confusing as of both girls. I will do some more after next brush as you can really see the difference. Only after about 4 cleanings. I do find because you are really paying attention while in there you tend to do other things to help too, like some teeth are very close or overlapping. I flossed between those. not the most popular LOL.

Great to hear I don't have to do the other side, because they are both excellent at the outside now. Should make life a lot easier.


----------



## lydiatug

Flossing? Oh, we need pictures of that! :HistericalSmiley: the things we go thru for our babies!!!



silverhaven said:


> All of those were pre cleaning. Alexandria May be confusing as of both girls. I will do some more after next brush as you can really see the difference. Only after about 4 cleanings. I do find because you are really paying attention while in there you tend to do other things to help too, like some teeth are very close or overlapping. I flossed between those. not the most popular LOL.
> 
> Great to hear I don't have to do the other side, because they are both excellent at the outside now. Should make life a lot easier.


----------



## silverhaven

LOL yes indeed, what we will do. Wasn't too tough, just looped the floss and pulled it up the tooth to the top. Not their fav thing though


----------



## silverhaven

So these are now Penny's. I phone shots and probably too close for proper focus as her teeth are so tiny.

I don't think she will need a cleaning. I have ordered a descaler though to try and get those two with some marks on them. This is after 5 times of cleaning.


----------



## silverhaven

Lolas







































Lola on the other hand will probably go for a full dental. She is 5 and has never had a full dental, vet only said this year he thought it time.

I am seeing a big difference though :thumbsup:http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Matilda's mommy

:chili:just ordered it:chili: you all sold my hubby on it:aktion033: I'm so looking forward to getting it.
I ordered the Emmi dental set and I also ordered 4 tooth brushes and two more tooth pastes.
There wasn't different sizes on the tooth brushes, hope they will be small enough


----------



## lynda

Matilda's mommy said:


> :chili:just ordered it:chili: you all sold my hubby on it:aktion033: I'm so looking forward to getting it.
> I ordered the Emmi dental set and I also ordered 4 tooth brushes and two more tooth pastes.
> There wasn't different sizes on the tooth brushes, hope they will be small enough


If you ordered the "for kids size" toothbrushes it will fit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I ordered it from amazon, I better go check


----------



## silverhaven

Matilda's mommy said:


> :chili:just ordered it:chili: you all sold my hubby on it:aktion033: I'm so looking forward to getting it.
> I ordered the Emmi dental set and I also ordered 4 tooth brushes and two more tooth pastes.
> There wasn't different sizes on the tooth brushes, hope they will be small enough


:aktion033::aktion033: hope you like it  I am pleased with it for sure. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## hempsteadjb

OMGosh, I was just about to make an appointment to have Tater Tot's teeth cleaned again (he has had to have it done the last two years) and I saw this...I hate having him put to sleep in order to clean his teeth. He hates the tooth brush but I am going to try my best with this. Just ordered and it will be here on Saturday! Thanks for posting the pictures of the results!!!


----------



## Alexa

Matilda's mommy said:


> :chili:just ordered it:chili: you all sold my hubby on it:aktion033: I'm so looking forward to getting it.
> I ordered the Emmi dental set and I also ordered 4 tooth brushes and two more tooth pastes.
> There wasn't different sizes on the tooth brushes, hope they will be small enough



That's wonderful your husband got convinced on it, Paula!
Good you ordered the brush heads and more tooth paste in advance! I have to order the paste again soon. 

Hope you will get used to it and also your girl and new girl will accept it. 

Can't wait to hear about your experiences and results!


----------



## Alexa

hempsteadjb said:


> OMGosh, I was just about to make an appointment to have Tater Tot's teeth cleaned again (he has had to have it done the last two years) and I saw this...I hate having him put to sleep in order to clean his teeth. He hates the tooth brush but I am going to try my best with this. Just ordered and it will be here on Saturday! Thanks for posting the pictures of the results!!!



That's also the main reason why I ordered it. I'm so scared and hate to put her to sleep for a dental.

This is a smooth way to prevent and avoid stain and plaque.

Please keep us updated! Looking forward to your results! 

My girl also hates the tooth brush but she is rather ok with this one as it doesn't brush!


----------



## littlefluffbabies

Could everyone who is trying this please post your before pictures and a few weeks after? I'm still on the fence, but interested to see how it's working for all of you


----------



## hempsteadjb

I will post before and after as soon as I get it and start...I can't tell anyone I spent $200 on a tooth brush product for my dog or they will lock me up...only you guys can understand


----------



## Kathleen

hempsteadjb said:


> .I can't tell anyone I spent $200 on a tooth brush product for my dog or they will lock me up...only you guys can understand


:thumbsup:


----------



## littlefluffbabies

hempsteadjb said:


> I will post before and after as soon as I get it and start...I can't tell anyone I spent $200 on a tooth brush product for my dog or they will lock me up...only you guys can understand


LOL it does sound crazy when you put it like that..... but you're right, I do understand


----------



## Alexa

hempsteadjb said:


> I will post before and after as soon as I get it and start...I can't tell anyone I spent $200 on a tooth brush product for my dog or they will lock me up...only you guys can understand


Judy, lots of my friends didn't understand this either, Lol! But I told them the last two dentals my girl had were much more than 200€ in my case plus the anasthesia additional. 

Can't wait to hear about your experiences with it! Good luck!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Alexandra, thank you so much for posting this. After finally making time to read your thread and seeing the before and after pictures ... I decided to order the tooth brush for Snowball this morning!

For anyone reading my thread here and on FB ... we just went through a lot because Snowball had to have six teeth extracted during his dental cleaning. I wish I would have known about this toothbrush a year or so ago ... because before this last dental ... Snowball's teeth were just fine during the dental cleaning that was just nine months earlier! (and, we have always cleaned his teeth every single day)

So, although we have been told that as our dogs age it is expected that they start losing teeth ... well, I am not sure I buy that now. Maybe I am in denial ... but, I am willing to try anything possible to help save Snowball from future dental cleanings that in addition require anesthesia. (He was under anesthesia for a little over two hours!)

In addition to purchasing the Emmi Pet toothbrush ... I am making an appointment with a dental specialist. So, I want to start using the Emmi Pet toothbrush first and then share with the specialist the changes we are already making with the Emmi Pet toothbrush for Snowball. This should be interesting! 

Along with the Emmi Pet toothbrush, I ordered their kid sized toothbrushes and toothpaste. I ordered directly from Emmi Pet. The total cost for the Emmi Pet sonic toothbrush, plus an additional two kid size toothbrushes, and toothpaste ... plus shipping UPs ... came to $238.48.

I had a bad experience some time back ordering a book from Amazon. I orderd a new book and was sent an old book that was very used (with heaven only knows what kind of stains) on several pages ... in addition to highlighting with a red marker ... throughout the whole book. Grrr. So, the only books I purchase from them now are Nook books. LOL

Thank you, again, Alexandra, for this thread. I cannot wait to get the toothbrush now!


----------



## hempsteadjb

Marie, it was because of snowballs dental issues that I decided to order along with the before and after photos. When I read about Snowballs extractions I knew that was probably going to happen to Tater Tot. Even 6 months after cleaning it appears I have never had them cleaned. I can't wait to try ours...coming tomorrow but of course it will have to charge.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

hempsteadjb said:


> Marie, it was because of snowballs dental issues that I decided to order along with the before and after photos. When I read about Snowballs extractions I knew that was probably going to happen to Tater Tot. Even 6 months after cleaning it appears I have never had them cleaned. I can't wait to try ours...coming tomorrow but of course it will have to charge.


Judy, your post just gave me goosebumps. I think it's amazing how much we are learning from one another by sharing our experiences. 

I had no idea there was a sonic toothbrush for our fluffs until Alexandra shared her thread with us. I only regret I didn't know about it sooner. I keep on telling myself that Snowball still has about thirty-nine teeth left ... but, I am still grieving the little toothies that were extracted because of gum loss. And, I am praying he doesn't have to go through tooth extractions again. At least all of us here are doing everything possible to take care of our fluff babies teeth and gums.

I look forward to hearing how Tater and everyone else here does with the new toothbrush!


----------



## Alexa

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Alexandra, thank you so much for posting this. After finally making time to read your thread and seeing the before and after pictures ... I decided to order the tooth brush for Snowball this morning!
> 
> For anyone reading my thread here and on FB ... we just went through a lot because Snowball had to have six teeth extracted during his dental cleaning. I wish I would have known about this toothbrush a year or so ago ... because before this last dental ... Snowball's teeth were just fine during the dental cleaning that was just nine months earlier! (and, we have always cleaned his teeth every single day)
> 
> So, although we have been told that as our dogs age it is expected that they start losing teeth ... well, I am not sure I buy that now. Maybe I am in denial ... but, I am willing to try anything possible to help save Snowball from future dental cleanings that in addition require anesthesia. (He was under anesthesia for a little over two hours!)
> 
> In addition to purchasing the Emmi Pet toothbrush ... I am making an appointment with a dental specialist. So, I want to start using the Emmi Pet toothbrush first and then share with the specialist the changes we are already making with the Emmi Pet toothbrush for Snowball. This should be interesting!
> 
> Along with the Emmi Pet toothbrush, I ordered their kid sized toothbrushes and toothpaste. I ordered directly from Emmi Pet. The total cost for the Emmi Pet sonic toothbrush, plus an additional two kid size toothbrushes, and toothpaste ... plus shipping UPs ... came to $238.48.
> 
> I had a bad experience some time back ordering a book from Amazon. I orderd a new book and was sent an old book that was very used (with heaven only knows what kind of stains) on several pages ... in addition to highlighting with a red marker ... throughout the whole book. Grrr. So, the only books I purchase from them now are Nook books. LOL
> 
> Thank you, again, Alexandra, for this thread. I cannot wait to get the toothbrush now!



Marie, I thought of Snowball all the time and feel so sorry he had to go through all this. 

As you mentioned, I also tried everything possible before to keep Ullana's teeth clean and healthy but she needed two dentals in her life yet and the third had been already determined in this autumn.

I got informed about the ultrasonic tooth brush from Ullana's breeder and as far as I know it's quite new. Emmi has developed the one for pets without vibration and noises in the beginning of this year first. 

I hope and pray you and everybody here who is trying it will be as successful and satisfied with it like me. The results are just great and so easy and smooth for our fluffs!

Please keep us updated and hope your brush will arrive soon!

Hugs to you and Snowball, dear Marie! Btw, hope he stopped chewing on his paw!


----------



## lynda

Has anyone here thought about getting the Demi Dent for themselves? I am seriously thinking about it. I haven't had a cavity in years but I do have a lot of bone loss. My dentist says I brush my teeth too hard and I am wearing them away.

I have been using the Demi Pet on my four fluffs every day since I got it. I have not noticed anything different on their teeth yet but I have definitely noticed *No Bad Breath*.


----------



## silverhaven

lynda said:


> Has anyone here thought about getting the Demi Dent for themselves? I am seriously thinking about it. I haven't had a cavity in years but I do have a lot of bone loss. My dentist says I brush my teeth too hard and I am wearing them away.
> 
> I have been using the Demi Pet on my four fluffs every day since I got it. I have not noticed anything different on their teeth yet but I have definitely noticed *No Bad Breath*.


I don't think I will get one, I used the girls one with the bigger toothbrush, and although it worked very well I found I really missed the brushing. Seemed to take a long time as you have nothing to do except hold it there. In your situation though it seems like a good idea. Why don't you try the dogs one for a while and see how you like it? just use a sterilizing wipe for the body of it and your own brush.


----------



## Alexa

lynda said:


> Has anyone here thought about getting the Demi Dent for themselves? I am seriously thinking about it. I haven't had a cavity in years but I do have a lot of bone loss. My dentist says I brush my teeth too hard and I am wearing them away.
> 
> I have been using the Demi Pet on my four fluffs every day since I got it. I have not noticed anything different on their teeth yet but I have definitely noticed *No Bad Breath*.



I have thought about buying one for us indeed as I go to professional teeth cleaning twice a year and my dentist uses ultrasound to do it. 

To be honest, I tried the Emmi Pet with the big brush head delivered in the starter kit and the doggy tooth paste (I'm not kidding). 
It's a very clean and smooth feeling after use.

Well, my doggies came first and as soon as I have to reorder their toothpaste and brush heads I'm thinking of getting one for hubby and me, too! 
But I will use it in addition to the regular daily brushing and only a couple of times per week to deep clean. 

I agree, Lynda, no bad breath anymore and no plaque.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I received my emmi ultrasonic today:chili: geeze it got to me in two days:aktion033:
Matilda thought she received a gift in the mail:HistericalSmiley: she went crazy trying to open it, little does she know:HistericalSmiley:I have it plugged in, tomorrow's the big day
I took pictures of Matilda's teeth, I'll wait a week or so and post my results. We ordered the kids tooth brushes and also 4 adult ones, we are all going to use it.


----------



## lynda

How often are you guys using the tooth brush on your fluffs. I have been using it every day. I hope that is not too much.


----------



## silverhaven

lynda said:


> How often are you guys using the tooth brush on your fluffs. I have been using it every day. I hope that is not too much.


It says on their site for Emmi Dent that you can't use too much as it uses no 
abrasives, and recommends for pets using more and holding on teeth if they have more tarter or inflamed gums for 30 to 60 seconds if they will allow. They say the ultrasonic is totally safe. 

I am also using it every day for now because my girls teeth needed quite a bit of cleaning. I think I will do it every day for a month then gradually space it out more to once a week, for maintenance, once I think all the teeth are in good shape. There are only two back teeth on Lola and a couple of small ones on Penny that I want to see more improvement on. The others are pretty white now :aktion033: 

I had contacted a dental specialist here to do Lolas, but I am wondering if I just need the back two molars done now. Even they are improving, so I may wait a bit. I may just get the back ones done by a anaesthesia free place. I wonder if can get dental Xrays to make sure all is ok.


----------



## lynda

I am doing mine every day right now mostly to get and keep them use to it. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't too much. I will probably go to every other day eventually. I tried it on my own teeth this morning with the pet toothpaste and the bigger tooth brush head. It felt pretty good, my teeth feel clean and my breath feels fresh. Only problem is, I've started barking and I can't stop:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Just kidding.


----------



## lynda

I called Emmi Dent this morning to order a tooth brush for my husband and me. They did not answer as it was too early in the day, (didn't realize they are in Vegas). About 15 minutes later I got a phone call from the president of Emmi Dent asking if someone from my number tried to reach them. The president, Stephen Spector lives in Ma. I told him I did try to call as I wanted to order the tooth brushes and I also asked him for any coupons that might be available. He was very nice and referred me to his customer service rep. He said he would have her call me and give me a coupon code. Within a half hour she called me and took my order and I asked her if my friends could also use the coupon code. This was her answer to me. I did get her permission to post this.

Good Day Lynda!

Thank you again for contacting us at Dental Hygiene with Ultrasound - Emmi-dent Ultrasonic Toothbrush. It was a pleasure speaking with you. Please feel free to post my number on any website for the Emmi-pet. I thank you for doing this for me. I would be happy to extend the 20% off to anyone who calls in to order the Emmi-pet and or Emmi-dent! They also can use a coupon code " HEALTHYPET " This will also give them 20% off. I will try my best to extend the free shipping. Again, I can not promise. Please find my contact information below. Thank you again! Please forward the pictures, age and names of your babies! I will try to see if we can get them posted on our website. Also, for international friends of Emmi-pet, I can refer then to to my friend Simon Chopping. He would be happy to talk with them. They actually have a Emmi-pet club at Vet Exchange in Europe.( www. vetexchange .co.uk ) VERY nice gentleman to deal with. They will just have to tell them that I sent them, he will be happy to take care of them. Thank you Lynda!

Thank you, 
Karen S. Chargo 
Emmi-Tech Inc. 
Dental Hygiene with Ultrasound - Emmi-dent Ultrasonic Toothbrush 

Tel: (866) 766-0278 x105 
[email protected]

I am posting this with the hope that it may help someone save some $$$ if you order the Emmi Pet or Emmi Dent


----------



## silverhaven

lynda said:


> I am doing mine every day right now mostly to get and keep them use to it. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't too much. I will probably go to every other day eventually. I tried it on my own teeth this morning with the pet toothpaste and the bigger tooth brush head. It felt pretty good, my teeth feel clean and my breath feels fresh. Only problem is, I've started barking and I can't stop:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Just kidding.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## silverhaven

lynda said:


> I called Emmi Dent this morning to order a tooth brush for my husband and me. They did not answer as it was too early in the day, (didn't realize they are in Vegas). About 15 minutes later I got a phone call from the president of Emmi Dent asking if someone from my number tried to reach them. The president, Stephen Spector lives in Ma. I told him I did try to call as I wanted to order the tooth brushes and I also asked him for any coupons that might be available. He was very nice and referred me to his customer service rep. He said he would have her call me and give me a coupon code. Within a half hour she called me and took my order and I asked her if my friends could also use the coupon code. This was her answer to me. I did get her permission to post this.
> 
> Good Day Lynda!
> 
> Thank you again for contacting us at Dental Hygiene with Ultrasound - Emmi-dent Ultrasonic Toothbrush. It was a pleasure speaking with you. Please feel free to post my number on any website for the Emmi-pet. I thank you for doing this for me. I would be happy to extend the 20% off to anyone who calls in to order the Emmi-pet and or Emmi-dent! They also can use a coupon code " HEALTHYPET " This will also give them 20% off. I will try my best to extend the free shipping. Again, I can not promise. Please find my contact information below. Thank you again! Please forward the pictures, age and names of your babies! I will try to see if we can get them posted on our website. Also, for international friends of Emmi-pet, I can refer then to to my friend Simon Chopping. He would be happy to talk with them. They actually have a Emmi-pet club at Vet Exchange in Europe.( www. vetexchange .co.uk ) VERY nice gentleman to deal with. They will just have to tell them that I sent them, he will be happy to take care of them. Thank you Lynda!
> 
> Thank you,
> Karen S. Chargo
> Emmi-Tech Inc.
> Dental Hygiene with Ultrasound - Emmi-dent Ultrasonic Toothbrush
> 
> Tel: (866) 766-0278 x105
> [email protected]
> 
> I am posting this with the hope that it may help someone save some $$$ if you order the Emmi Pet or Emmi Dent


That is awesome!!!!! good idea. I am tempted to buy as Christmas pressies. Particularly for one daughter as she has lingual braces right now that are hard to clean around.


----------



## hempsteadjb

Well, I received mine Saturday morning and let it charge for 24 hours, tried it for the first time last night...he didn't want any part of it. I tried all the suggestions on the video to get him acclimated to it. Was able to get a few done, hopefully tonight will go smoother! But, I have tried the toothbrush and the gauze on the finger before and he hated that to!! I am going to be persistent with this for his own good!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

hempsteadjb said:


> Well, I received mine Saturday morning and let it charge for 24 hours, tried it for the first time last night...he didn't want any part of it. I tried all the suggestions on the video to get him acclimated to it. Was able to get a few done, hopefully tonight will go smoother! But, I have tried the toothbrush and the gauze on the finger before and he hated that to!! I am going to be persistent with this for his own good!




my Matilda hates it, but I'm going to win out:HistericalSmiley:
one day at a time we just got to remember we are in charge, right:blink::HistericalSmiley:
you are not alone.


----------



## sherry

silverhaven said:


> Maybe.... LOL Pennys teeth are so tiny not sure you will see though.
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Let me know how Penny does with this! Sissy's teeth are very tiny as well and she hates to have me in her mouth!


----------



## silverhaven

sherry said:


> Let me know how Penny does with this! Sissy's teeth are very tiny as well and she hates to have me in her mouth!


Penny is doing really well with it.  I am very pleased, the back ones are hard to get to with her mouth so tiny, but I can do that, sight unseen, by semi wedging the brush in. She has some kind of overlapping teeth where I have to floss too, but she is really being very compliant :aktion033::aktion033:I put the toothpaste in their mouths first then lie them on their backs on my lap, then start at the sides and work around. I know I couldn't do it any other way. Just start doing one or two at first, then treat and do more later.


----------



## Alexa

hempsteadjb said:


> Well, I received mine Saturday morning and let it charge for 24 hours, tried it for the first time last night...he didn't want any part of it. I tried all the suggestions on the video to get him acclimated to it. Was able to get a few done, hopefully tonight will go smoother! But, I have tried the toothbrush and the gauze on the finger before and he hated that to!! I am going to be persistent with this for his own good!


I know it's hard work in the beginning but stay tuned! :thumbsup:



Matilda's mommy said:


> my Matilda hates it, but I'm going to win out:HistericalSmiley:
> one day at a time we just got to remember we are in charge, right:blink::HistericalSmiley:
> you are not alone.


Lol, Matilda has her very own head! Ullana was the same in the beginning. Sometimes she tries to bite me probably when I'm moving the brush and it sticks a bit into her gums. But I'm always telling her she wants to get clean and healthy teethies and mostly she's fine with that!


----------



## MalteseObsessed

Alexandra --- i finally came back to this thread --- I missed out cuz the petco add was making me crazy

I LOVED your demo video --- it fascinates me that the toothbrush does not move or vibrate at all right? 

I am so excited now to order this and sweet Lynda ~~ i see secured a discount too, so I can hopefully order a bunch of extra heads to use

Now ~~ thank you for all the feedback and I loved all the pictures. I will be curious to see more pictures of progress. 

Such an informative thread ---- I hate putting my babies under for dentals...and they hate it too...dentals cost a bloody fortune here in CA


----------



## Ann Mother

I love this & would like one for myself. Could you order the people one & get child heads & use it on your Fluff?


----------



## Alexa

MalteseObsessed said:


> Alexandra --- i finally came back to this thread --- I missed out cuz the petco add was making me crazy
> 
> I LOVED your demo video --- it fascinates me that the toothbrush does not move or vibrate at all right?
> 
> I am so excited now to order this and sweet Lynda ~~ i see secured a discount too, so I can hopefully order a bunch of extra heads to use
> 
> Now ~~ thank you for all the feedback and I loved all the pictures. I will be curious to see more pictures of progress.
> 
> Such an informative thread ---- I hate putting my babies under for dentals...and they hate it too...dentals cost a bloody fortune here in CA


Hedy, I'm always happy and thankful for advices and information concerning grooming etc. for our fluffs. Therefore I thought I have to share my experience with that! Glad you also like it and can be helpful for healthy teeth of your babies!



Ann Mother said:


> I love this & would like one for myself. Could you order the people one & get child heads & use it on your Fluff?


Pat, you can use the child brush heads on the Emmi Pet as well as on the Emmi Dent for people. But notice that the Emmi Dent handpiece is vibrating and also makes noises while use in opposite to the one for pets! 
You can also use the pet one with your own brush heads but I would be careful of using the Emmi Dent for people one on our fluffs because the vibration.


----------



## LovelyLily

I have been using the pet toothbrush on me. When I ordered it for Lily, I also ordered a two pack of their human toothpaste and a four pack of the child size brush heads. 

I originally planned on buying the human toothbrush for me if I liked Lily's, but I see now see no need to make the additional purchase. 

It seems quite sanitary since the brush heads have a long tapered handle that goes into the base--so buy switching heads there is no spread of germs. None of the dog's mouth or human mouth touches the base, only the switchable toothbrush head. :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexa

LovelyLily said:


> I have been using the pet toothbrush on me. When I ordered it for Lily, I also ordered a two pack of their human toothpaste and a four pack of the child size brush heads.
> 
> I originally planned on buying the human toothbrush for me if I liked Lily's, but I see now see no need to make the additional purchase.
> 
> It seems quite sanitary since the brush heads have a long tapered handle that goes into the base--so buy switching heads there is no spread of germs. None of the dog's mouth or human mouth touches the base, only the switchable toothbrush head. :thumbsup:


Exactly, Linda! May be I should do the same and will safe lots of money! 

I forgot to mention: Emmi told me you can clean the brush head easily after each use by dipping it in a glass of water for a few seconds and while turning it on!


----------



## hempsteadjb

Wow, no fight today...I think he is getting used to it! At this point I'm just concentrating on the large teeth on the side...until we both get used to it a little more.


----------



## lynda

What do you guys do with the tooth brush when not in use. Do you leave it on the charger plugged in or do you keep it off the charger?????


----------



## silverhaven

lynda said:


> What do you guys do with the tooth brush when not in use. Do you leave it on the charger plugged in or do you keep it off the charger?????


I think it has the kind of battery that is best to discharge, so I have left it off the charger, it indicates that the light will start to flash when it needs recharging, then do a full overnight recharge. :thumbsup:


----------



## LovelyLily

Seems the charge lasts a while. Haven't need to charge mine so far beyond the first 24-hour charge.

Been slacking the last couple days, though, and haven't used it on her. Have to get back on track. : )


----------



## hempsteadjb

I left it off after charging...I killed my 1st roomba vacuum by leaving it plugged into the charger!


----------



## 4furkidsmom

I just called the company to inquire about the ingredients of the toothpaste...long list of items, and includes sorbital, hydrated silica, propylene glycol, solfanate....all of which I don't like using on my Maltese or myself (health dangers of). But they did tell me one uses very little. I then inquired about where the ingredients for the toothpaste originated from...hopefully not China....anyway, the company rep was not able to tell me. She took my phone # and email and will get back to me after speaking with the owner of the company for this info. I am ready to use the system, and give it a try, but I am hesitant to use the toothpaste. I noticed also that they have a new "Nature" toothpaste for people, which is fluoride and paraban free and has less ingredients . I asked if this can be used for pets. I will post back my findings.


----------



## socalyte

I just ordered my Emmi-Pet using the 20% off code, which does still work. I'm excited to get this and hope that it works as well as it seems to be doing for Alexandra's dogs. My girls' last dentals were around $400 apiece, and I nearly had to pick hubby off the floor. That does, of course, include the lab work, etc, required prior to the dentals. But, if I can get their teeth to the point that they even need only one dental per year, it will be well worth it.


----------



## silverhaven

4furkidsmom said:


> I just called the company to inquire about the ingredients of the toothpaste...long list of items, and includes sorbital, hydrated silica, propylene glycol, solfanate....all of which I don't like using on my Maltese or myself (health dangers of). But they did tell me one uses very little. I then inquired about where the ingredients for the toothpaste originated from...hopefully not China....anyway, the company rep was not able to tell me. She took my phone # and email and will get back to me after speaking with the owner of the company for this info. I am ready to use the system, and give it a try, but I am hesitant to use the toothpaste. I noticed also that they have a new "Nature" toothpaste for people, which is fluoride and paraban free and has less ingredients . I asked if this can be used for pets. I will post back my findings.


Thanks! I am not happy at all about the toothpaste either, I only use a natural one on myself. Lola has had a bad tummy lately, hope it isn't that. I was going to just try without toothpaste once they were in better shape and see how it kept up.


----------



## 4furkidsmom

Maureen the tummy upset might be from the sorbitol in the toothpaste...I know that I cannot use this ingrediant on my Bennie. A few years back I was beside myself trying to figure out what he ate to give him severe gastrointestinal upset...incl. diarrhea. Then looked at the toothpaste I was using...researched sorbitol,
and read of the same symptoms in people who are sensitive to sorbitol. It seems that just about every toothpaste for dogs has this ingredient. I now use Petzlife on him...although I wish it didn't have alcohol in it.


----------



## silverhaven

4furkidsmom said:


> Maureen the tummy upset might be from the sorbitol in the toothpaste...I know that I cannot use this ingrediant on my Bennie. A few years back I was beside myself trying to figure out what he ate to give him severe gastrointestinal upset...incl. diarrhea. Then looked at the toothpaste I was using...researched sorbitol,
> and read of the same symptoms in people who are sensitive to sorbitol. It seems that just about every toothpaste for dogs has this ingredient. I now use Petzlife on him...although I wish it didn't have alcohol in it.


Could well be. I won't use any when I clean her teeth later, still will be better than nothing. Petzlife gives her a tummy upset too. She was throwing up overnight and didn't want breakfast.....and this is Lola we are talking about, a very rare occurrence. I know she is sick then.


----------



## Alexa

4furkidsmom said:


> I just called the company to inquire about the ingredients of the toothpaste...long list of items, and includes sorbital, hydrated silica, propylene glycol, solfanate....all of which I don't like using on my Maltese or myself (health dangers of). But they did tell me one uses very little. I then inquired about where the ingredients for the toothpaste originated from...hopefully not China....anyway, the company rep was not able to tell me. She took my phone # and email and will get back to me after speaking with the owner of the company for this info. I am ready to use the system, and give it a try, but I am hesitant to use the toothpaste. I noticed also that they have a new "Nature" toothpaste for people, which is fluoride and paraban free and has less ingredients . I asked if this can be used for pets. I will post back my findings.



Emmi Dent is a german / swiss company and they produce in Germany. 

I also read about the ingredients of the toothpaste and therefore asked my vet and dentist today. 
My girl Ullana also have a very sensitive stomache and intestine and I have to feed a special raw diet to her as she have had different reactions on dry food. Therefore it concerned me the ingredients can cause any health problems. 

Both - my vet and also my dentist - confirmed me that none of the ingredients in the toothpaste are unhealthy. They explained me that these ingredients are also in other toothpastes in small amounts. 

I use the brush and toothpaste since August now and she had no reaction or problems with her stomache while this time. 
As described I use a very tiny amount, approximately a pea-sized amount per brushing unit. 
My vet said he's enthusiastic with the result in this short time after he checked her the last time. 
He will recommend it to other dog owners especially to ones with small breeds as they often tend to teeth stain problems. 

I feel calmer now after talking to them. 
Please ask your vet about the ingredients, I'm sure they can help!


----------



## 4furkidsmom

I just received my reply from the company. See below. I am still on the sidelines about the toothpaste because of the ingredients...online search on the toxic nature.


Hello Cornelia,

Thank you for your recent phone inquiry.

We are confirming that the Emmi-pet toothpaste is indeed manufactured in Germany.

Also, the All-natural Fluoride/Paraben free toothpaste is only for human consumption.

We hope this helps you in your purchasing decisions.

We appreciate your business and look forward to providing you AND your pets with quality dental products.

Thank You!

Ayanna Sutton
Emmi-Dent Support Team
Dental Hygiene with Ultrasound - Emmi-dent Ultrasonic Toothbrush
[email protected]
866-766-0278


----------



## silverhaven

4furkidsmom said:


> I just received my reply from the company. See below. I am still on the sidelines about the toothpaste because of the ingredients...online search on the toxic nature.
> 
> 
> Hello Cornelia,
> 
> Thank you for your recent phone inquiry.
> 
> We are confirming that the Emmi-pet toothpaste is indeed manufactured in Germany.
> 
> Also, the All-natural Fluoride/Paraben free toothpaste is only for human consumption.
> 
> We hope this helps you in your purchasing decisions.
> 
> We appreciate your business and look forward to providing you AND your pets with quality dental products.
> 
> Thank You!
> 
> Ayanna Sutton
> Emmi-Dent Support Team
> Dental Hygiene with Ultrasound - Emmi-dent Ultrasonic Toothbrush
> [email protected]
> 866-766-0278


Yes, looking at the pet one, it contains no propylene glycol, which is in the main people one, I wouldn't use that myself. Don't know much about the other ingredients. But definitely has Parabens in it. Dentist tend to say they are all fine, including fluoride they keep wanting to give me.. I disagree. Would love to find you don't need it.

The other thing is that we get to spit it out. Our pets don't. So a consideration for sure.


----------



## Alexa

Here for comparison my toothpaste. 

I don't know but think you can purchase the same in the US.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Alexandra, Matilda's tooth paste is exactly like yours


----------



## silverhaven

Alexa said:


> Here for comparison my toothpaste.
> 
> I don't know but think you can purchase the same in the US.


That is the same as mine Alexandra. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## socalyte

*Plaque Remover Attachment*

Did you all see the plaque remover attachment that is now on the Emmi-Dent site? I don't remember seeing this one at all. I would have chosen this one and bought the other heads separately had this been an option I'd seen.​


----------



## silverhaven

socalyte said:


> Did you all see the plaque remover attachment that is now on the Emmi-Dent site? I don't remember seeing this one at all. I would have chosen this one and bought the other heads separately had this been an option I'd seen.​


That would be very useful. I don't see it sold separately either. 

Interestingly they do sell just the base so could just buy one of those for myself if I wanted and use the dogs charger. Still wouldn't end up with the plaque remover that way. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## socalyte

I wondered if I just missed it when I ordered, so I'm glad I'm not the only one that didn't see it. It looks like it may be used with the non-vibrating base like the pet version, but it's hard to tell for sure. The description mentions using it with braces, so it seems like it is non-vibrating.


----------



## Snowbody

After Tyler's dental and him feeling pretty crappy after it, I think that I'm going to order the Emmi Dent. Anyone else who ordered get it and try it yet. It seems like it's expensive but our dental was $575 so if I can prevent some plaque build up and maybe not needing an annual dental it would be worth it.


----------



## Snowbody

socalyte said:


> Did you all see the plaque remover attachment that is now on the Emmi-Dent site? I don't remember seeing this one at all. I would have chosen this one and bought the other heads separately had this been an option I'd seen.​


Jackie - are you talking about this package? Emmi-dent 6 Ultrasound Toothbrush PRO Series - Shop - Emmi-dent Ultrasonic Toothbrush I didn't see it saying plaque remover attachment - maybe I missed it but this looks like what you're showing.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Sue, I love Matilda's Emmi, I am able to get in the very back of her mouth, she HAD terrible tarter buildup back there:blush: I just can't wait for my vet to see Matilda's teeth:chili:


----------



## Snowbody

Matilda's mommy said:


> Sue, I love Matilda's Emmi, I am able to get in the very back of her mouth, she HAD terrible tarter buildup back there:blush: I just can't wait for my vet to see Matilda's teeth:chili:


Thanks, Paula. I'm trying to avoid the need for so many dentals. Did you have the brush head or the little plaque head on it?


----------



## edelweiss

Sue, we have been using it about a month & the results are amazing. Both dogs have seen remarkable results. I, like you, don't want to subject Lisi especially to anesthesia needlessly. 
I talked w/the dental hygienist yest. & actually bought the human form for us last night. She is really big on them (although she didn't know there was a pet one). She said the main thing is to keep replacing the brush as it splays easily & then one looses the benefit of it. 
We use the brush but will look into the plaque remover too---did not know it existed.
This is the site for dogs:
http://www.emmi-dent.com/shop/toothbrush-sets/emmi-pet.html

The one above is for humans!


----------



## edelweiss

Repeat post


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Sue when I bought Matilda's I made a mistake and ordered the human one:blush: I also bought extra tooth brushes and tooth paste, it all came for human use:blush: I had bought it on amazon, I kept emailing the seller and never heard back:angry: so I reordered child tooth brushes and pet tooth paste, another problem they only sent me one toothpaste:blush: after many emails I just gave up:huh: I was afraid Matilda wouldn't let me use the toothbrush on her, at first she was scared, I just took time now she bears it:HistericalSmiley: I'm so happy she gives in easily
I really wish I would have gotten the pet one but after using this one the results I'm seeing sold me.. 

Poor little Tyler, I hope he's feeling better, give him loves from me:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Snowball's Emmi Dent has finally arrived! Yay!


----------



## Snowbody

socalyte said:


> Did you all see the plaque remover attachment that is now on the Emmi-Dent site? I don't remember seeing this one at all. I would have chosen this one and bought the other heads separately had this been an option I'd seen.​





silverhaven said:


> That would be very useful. I don't see it sold separately either.
> 
> Interestingly they do sell just the base so could just buy one of those for myself if I wanted and use the dogs charger. Still wouldn't end up with the plaque remover that way.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





edelweiss said:


> Sue, we have been using it about a month & the results are amazing. Both dogs have seen remarkable results. I, like you, don't want to subject Lisi especially to anesthesia needlessly.
> I talked w/the dental hygienist yest. & actually bought the human form for us last night. She is really big on them (although she didn't know there was a pet one). She said the main thing is to keep replacing the brush as it splays easily & then one looses the benefit of it.
> We use the brush but will look into the plaque remover too---did not know it existed.
> This is the site for dogs:
> http://www.emmi-dent.com/shop/toothbrush-sets/emmi-pet.html
> 
> The one above is for humans!


I e-mailed Karen and got the discount that Lynda talked about and free shipping. As for the small point thing you mentioned Jackie - I wrote to her about it. Here's what she said: The brush heads are the same brush heads that humans use on our website. The starter kit does come with 1 small and 1 large. The pointy thing you are referring to is a calculus remover which is made for humans. I have not tried it on my dogs. The only problem with that is, we do not sell these anymore. They are discontinued by the company.
She mentioned that it might be available overseas if a distributor still has them so you might be in luck, Sandi.


----------



## edelweiss

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I am always "in luck" Sue! Some of it good & some much less so! :wub:


----------

